# Sigles / siglas: RIB (Relevé Identité Bancaire)



## Millantu

Alguien sabe como traducir relevé d’identité bancaire (RIB) en español? gracias


----------



## totor

Por acá existe una cosa que se llama CBU. No te puedo decir exactamente qué significa pero algo así como (estoy inventando) Clave Bancaria Unificada.

El hecho es que es un número que tiene unos 18 dígitos, que contiene información sobre número de cuenta corriente, nombre del banco donde se halla, sucursal, etcétera.

¿Será lo mismo?


----------



## Domtom

-
Creo que el equivalente "cultural" sería lo que conocemos aquí como

Número de cuenta (bancario)

o

número de cuenta y titular (si el RIB francés comprende un nº y el nombre del cliente)

o algo así.

También es posible, quizá (no sé mucho de dinero, por suerte) que la palabra _cuenta _pueda variar en función del tipo de ahorro o entidad bancaria (no es lo mismo una cuenta corriente que una cuenta a plazo fijo, una caja que un banco...).

Es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Espacio destinado a figurar el Código Cuenta Cliente, en adelante
*C.C.C.* y el Código Internacional de Cuenta Bancaria, en adelante
IBAN.

Dejando a un lado el IBAN, el Código Cuenta Cliente en España, se compone, independientemente del tipo de cuenta:

Código Banco:0085 (es un ejemplo 4 digitos)
Código Sucursal:0001 (4 dígitos)
Dígito de Control:01 (2 dígitos)
Cuenta:1234567890 (10 dígitos).


----------



## GURB

Hola
Lo que corresponde a nuestro RIB es *el encabezado de* *cuenta* que contiene en un recuadro todos los datos relativos a la cuenta corriente y a su tenedor, todo lo que cita con tanta precisión marcozorrilla.


----------



## Domtom

-
Entonces sí, efectivamente se le llama

Código Cuenta Cliente (CCC)

O sea que, Código Cuenta Cliente sería vuestro RIB.

Y es cierto que:

CCC = Entidad + Oficina + Control + Nº de cuenta =

= 4 cifras + 4 cifras + (1 + 1) cifras + 10 cifras


----------



## gustave

"RIB" es un termino muy comun en francés ; al igual, lo que oigo o leo mas frecuentemente es simplemente "datos bancarios". El CCC es el numéro de compte.


----------



## Domtom

-
Pues yo cuando regresé a España hace dos años, después de trabajar un período de prueba donde ahora, la empresa me pidió mis datos bancarios. Le pedí a mi entidad bancaria dichos datos, y me dio un papel (tengo a mi lado una copia mientras escribo esto) que dice:

_Consulta al CCC / IBAN de una cuenta , Fecha... Hora... Mi nombre y apellidos..._

_C.C.C.: XXXX . XXXX. XX. XXXXXXXXXX_

_IBAN (Dos letras y dos cifras) (aquí de nuevo pone el nº de 20 cifras anterior)_

_(15 letras) (tres cifras)_

_-FIN DATOS-_

Fijaós que la empresa o yo hablamos familiarmente de "datos bancarios" y el banco lo llama "Consulta al CCC / IBAN de una cuenta", según me está pareciendo. Tampoco sé qué rayos significa "IBAN".

Esa "consulta" se corresponde al francés "relevé", en este contexto.


PD.: Además, ahora se me ocurre mirar el diccionario grande de Larousse, pero parece una traducción "semántica":

relevé d'identité bancaire (RIB): certificado del banco donde se especifica el número de cuenta, código de sucursal, etc. del cliente.
-


----------



## Millantu

gracias por sus respuestas. Si embargo, estoy traduciendo un contrato tipo, que no necesariamente es español.
Creo  que lo mejor es poner "datos bancarios incluyendo el Código Internacional de Cuenta Bancaria".
Gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## Angieliana

Hola, me voy el año que viene a estudiar a París, y para solicitar una residencia me están pidiendo que mande un relevé d´identité bancaire ou postal, y no sé a qué se refiere. Es lo que sale en la cartilla del banco con tus datos y el número de cuenta? Si me podéis ayudar, muchas gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Sí. Es un papel que te da el banco, con tu nombre, dirección, y el número de tu cuenta. La abreviación en Francia es RIB.


----------



## chics

Angieliana said:


> Hola, me voy el año que viene a estudiar a París, y para solicitar una residencia me están pidiendo que mande un relevé d´identité bancaire ou postal, y no sé a qué se refiere. ¿Es lo que sale en la cartilla del banco con tus datos y el número de cuenta? Si me podéis ayudar, muchas gracias.


 
¡Hola Angieliana!

Se trata de algo cultural que no existe como tal en España. En Francia te piden siempre en RIB para casi todo, sobre todo siempre que en España te piden un simple número de cuenta. Si consigues abrir una cuenta en un banco francés, no tendrás problemas, podrás imprimirte por internet (o desde la oficina bancaria) todos los RIBs que quieras, también los tienes en tu chequera...

Se trata de un papelito (medio folio o un trocito de "cheque") donde se indica tu número de cuenta, tu nombre y tu dirección, básicamente. Necesitan esto cada vez que quieras hacer una domiciliación o que te tengan que ingresar a ti algo en tu cuenta (para una beca, por ejemplo). En Francia no tienen libretas bancarias.


----------



## Steph.

Hola :

*RIB* = certificado de identificación bancaria


----------



## mixunga

IBAN: International Bank Account Number 
Se usan las siglas en inglés
Los RIB franceses tienen 23 dígitos mientras que el IBAN tiene 4 más: se añaden al principio del RIB (ejemplo para el banco francés BNP es FR76).

En España los números de cuenta tienen el siguiente formato
         WWWW-XXXX-YY-ZZZZZZZZZZ (los guiones suelen ponerse)
         WWWW: entidad (4 dígitos)
         XXXX: oficina (4 dígitos)
         YY: dígito de Control (2 dígitos)
         ZZZZZZZZZZ: número de Cuenta (10 dígitos)

En genereal se dice "número de cuenta", aunque a menudo para espedificar que se quiere COMPLETO, se piden "los 20 dígitos del número de cuenta bancaria".
Ejemplo: "indique a continuación los 20 dígitos de su cuenta bancaria"


----------



## doutes

esto lo he encontrado en un texto un poco confuso, una persona pide a otra ese documento, pero no da más explicaciones ni hablan más del tema, o sea, el contexto es escaso.
Por un lado, suena a "extracto bancario", pero no sé por qué habla de "identité". 
No sé... ¿estaría bien "documento de identidad bancario"? también me suena raro, pero no se me ocurre nada más.


----------



## vinicius mihai

Millantu said:


> Alguien sabe como traducir relevé d’identité bancaire (RIB) en español? gracias


----------



## vinicius mihai

identidad de cuenta bancaria en español.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Por lo visto, el _relevé d’identité bancaire_ contiene también los códigos IBAN y BIC, por lo que probablemente lo más claro sea hablar de un certificado de datos bancarios para referirse al documento extendido por la entidad bancaria.

Una imagen:






> Le [...] *RIB *contient vos *coordonnées bancaires *précises.
> 
> Le contenu du RIB :
> 
> les nom et prénom(s) ou raison sociale du titulaire du compte
> l'identifiant domestique du compte : code banque (5 chiffres), code guichet (5 chiffres), numéro de compte (11 chiffres ou lettres), clé *RIB*(2 chiffres)
> l'intitulé en clair de l'établissement et du guichet tenant le compte (sigle de l'établissement, localité, agence) (24 caractères)
> Pour l'identification internationale du compte :
> 
> le *code IBAN* (International Bank Account Number) représenté par une série de chiffres et de lettres (27) , et reprenant notamment (mais regroupés différemment) le code banque, le code guichet et le numéro de compte,
> le *code BIC* (Business Identifier Code) représenté par une série de lettres (11 ou 8).
> Il peut également contenir des informations facultatives (cela dépend des pratiques des établissements) :
> 
> l'adresse du titulaire du compte
> l'adresse et le numéro de téléphone du guichet de la banque.
> http://www.lesclesdelabanque.com/We...tent.nsf/DocumentsByIDWeb/6W9LSR?OpenDocument


 *Actualización *

En este otro hilo, Nanon nos brinda el término adecuado para España: *“certificado de titularidad”*. Merci, Nanon !


----------



## Nanon

No hay de qué .
En otros países se emiten "constancias de número de cuenta bancaria". No es un equivalente exacto pero puede ser más intelegible.


----------

